# Southern Ohio Cubing ?



## SrujayP (Jun 21, 2015)

I want to find out if there are any southern ohio cubing groups ? if there are then just reply to thread to get more members and i might join.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey, I live in Cleveland Ohio and even though I'm from the north we still might be able to get together


----------



## Rnewms (Jun 27, 2015)

I go to school in southern Ohio, so I won't be there again until ~August 20th.


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 30, 2015)

It is basically Ohio cubing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 30, 2015)

It will be a skype group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren Black (Jul 1, 2015)

I live in Grove City and would LOVE to see some people that actually know what I'm doing. 

If it's a Skype group then I'll friend you guys.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have been speedcubing for several years now, I live in new Albany (near Columbus). I'm headed to college at the university of Cincinnati in 2 weeks and I'm gonna try and organize a competition there soon enough. I average sub12 on 3x3, sub-55 on 4x4 and ~1:50 on 5x5 (my 3 favorite events) but I'm a bit out of practice. Idk how much interest any of you guys have in competitive cubing as it's died down a bit in Columbus recently but i am very interested in getting back into it and I'd love to get some others in as well. Hit me up ohio cubers!

Email me: [email protected]


----------

